# 

## RSS

(, )   .  ?       2  (            )?       ?       ""     ?

----------


## jul-2000

> .


   .   .           3  .
ps:     :Embarrassment:     (   ),       -  -  (   )   .   :Embarrassment:   , ,  .

----------


## RSS

..      2 ..?

----------


## Tata25

?  4-5   ...  ,   !

----------


## jul-2000

> 


         .      -   .

----------


## RSS

,     ?
  ,        .

----------


## jul-2000

- .          -     .   - .

----------


## YUM

> .      -   .


-       .  - " " ,  -   .  ,       .     28,  "":        14  (.125 )

----------


## YUM

> ,     ?
>   ,        .


  -?   ?    .        "".

----------


## jul-2000

> 14  (.125 )


    .



> ?    .


 ..  1     -  .

----------


## 1

,  ,   ,     ,       , ,    2 , .......  ,  ,      .   ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ,       , ,    2 , .......


  .         2 .          .

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,   ,     ,       , ,    2 , .......  ,  ,      .   ?


           . "".      ?     ?  ...
-     -     .

----------

,    ,    , .    ,     ,           .      ?   ,     2 ???  ,    " 2 "  ,     .   ,      .                   .    ?

----------

> ,    2 , .....


 




> ,


  . 



> 


     ?



> ,      .


    ,   ,    .
**,           ?     01     15 .      15     .

----------


## Yoji

> 


     ? -  ?        




> ,      .   ?


 ,    .        ,     .    ,         ,          .  ,        (      ).

   -  "  "

----------

> -       .  - " " ,  -   .  ,       .     28,  "":        14  (.125 )


         14 .  ?

----------


## Tata25

.             :         14 .    -   1 .     -  -    .

----------

1     (),     .         .

----------

> 1     (


,     ,           .

----------

,  ,  (      ).     ,         28 ,                     .

----------


## labaluzska

,        ,                 2  .        2    2-   ,    .   ,   .

----------

> ,        ,                 2  .        2    2-   ,    .   ,   .


,   2      .    .    ...

----------

